# Windows Media Player funktioniert nicht mehr "Windows 7"



## TomT96 (3. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe gestern Abend meinen Pc ganz normal runtergefahren, jetzt wollte ich heute mit dem WMP Musik hören. Ich starte das Lied und nichts passier. Das Fenster kommt zwar aber es ist nichts anklickbar. Die Musik läuft auch. Ich kann aber halt nichts machen. Ich weiß einfach nicht woran das liegt und habe auch im Internet keine Lösung gefunden. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG und danke schon einmal 
Tom


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. April 2012)

Alle Windows Updates installiert ?
Schalte mal deinen Virenscanner testweise ab.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2012)

Wenn du nicht zu sehr am Windows Media Player hängst dann würde dein problem gelöst werden indem du dir als Abspielsoftware schnellere, effizientere und einfachere Lösungen suchst - beispielsweise die Freeware "Winamp": Winamp Media Player - MP3, Video, and Music Player - Winamp


----------



## nuol (3. April 2012)

... und ich sage mir immer: "Warum andere Programme installieren, wenn in Windows schon vieles dabei ist?" (zumal die Lösung auch nicht das Problem behebt)

Lösungsansätze:
- die Idee von Triceratops ist gar nicht mal so verkehrt, einfach mal n Cleanboot testen, um auszuschliessen ob andere Programme die "Finger im Spiel" haben
- falls doch kein anderes Programm der Übeltäter ist, dann den Media Player über Windows-Funktionen aktivieren oder deaktivieren neu registrieren lassen (einmal deaktivieren - neustarten - dann wieder aktivieren - neustarten)


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2012)

Weil ich seit über 10 Jahren oder sowas Winamp nutze und noch nie das kleinste Problem damit hatte - mit dem WMPlayer damals schon.
Aber das ist nicht das Thema. Ich denke eher dass die 2. Variante das Problem behebt (deaktivieren - aktivieren).


----------



## TomT96 (3. April 2012)

Ich finden in den ganzen Reitern nicht den WMP. Wo ist der?

MfG
Tom


----------



## nuol (4. April 2012)

...im Windows-Funktionen aktivieren oder deaktivieren Fenster unter:

*Medienfunktionen *(+aufklappen) - und dann *Windows Media Player*


----------



## G1K777 (4. April 2012)

also ich benutze ein AIMP2 player,
ist auch voll geil ;D

Einfach nur im Google: Aimp2 chip download

und downladen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. April 2012)

G1K777 schrieb:


> also ich benutze ein AIMP2 player,
> ist auch voll geil ;D
> 
> Einfach nur im Google: Aimp2 chip download
> ...


Nett gemeint, aber:



nuol schrieb:


> ... und ich sage mir immer: *"Warum andere Programme installieren, wenn in Windows schon vieles dabei ist?" (zumal die Lösung auch nicht das Problem behebt*)
> 
> Lösungsansätze:
> - die Idee von Triceratops ist gar nicht mal so verkehrt, einfach mal n Cleanboot testen, um auszuschliessen ob andere Programme die "Finger im Spiel" haben
> - falls doch kein anderes Programm der Übeltäter ist, dann den Media Player über Windows-Funktionen aktivieren oder deaktivieren neu registrieren lassen (einmal deaktivieren - neustarten - dann wieder aktivieren - neustarten)


----------



## Sixxer (5. April 2012)

Start, Systemsteuerung, Programme und Funktionen, links--> Windowsfunktionen aktivieren oder deaktivieren, Haken raus bei Medienfunktionen und neu starten. Nach dem Neustart das ganze nocheinmal. Nur: Haken rein bei Medienfunktionen. Neustart. Und fertsch.


----------



## nuol (5. April 2012)

@ Sixxer: was soll dieser sinnlose Doppelpost der Loesung?
Die Loesung schrieb ich schon bei Post 7

Lass mich raten, du bist einer derjenigen die drauf abgehen "Eintraege" zu sammeln


----------



## Sixxer (5. April 2012)

nuol schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du bist einer derjenigen die drauf  abgehen "Eintraege" zu sammeln


Ja das mache ich immer so


nuol schrieb:


> Die Loesung schrieb ich schon bei Post 7


Das ist nicht die Lösung eher denn der Link eines anderen zu einer eventuellen Lösung. Bist du ein Kuckuk?


nuol schrieb:


> @ Sixxer: was soll dieser sinnlose Doppelpost der  Loesung?


Es ist kein Doppelpost. Lies mal genau nach. Oder auch  nicht. Mir egal..


end and out


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. April 2012)

Euer "Streit" *hilft* dem TE aber auch nicht!
MfG


----------

